# 3-4 Bildschirme an einem PC



## GXBo (18. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe folgende Problemstellung momentan bei mir zuhause und komme noch auf keine gute Lösung. Ich will 3-4 Bildschirme an einen Rechner anschließen (was zum spielen von Games sehr fein und auch nützlich sein kann da man wenn man die Bildschirme nicht erweitert sondern als 1 großer verwendet  ). Jetzt habe ich mich im Internet schon ein wenig schlau gemacht und bin dann auf folgende 2 Produkte gestoßen:

Matrox TripleHead2Go - Triple analog (3 Bildschirme)
http://www.guygraphics.com/GGPROD-32049.html

4 Screens on 1 PC
http://jkontherun.com/2006/02/24/four_screens_on/
bzw:
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/rgu/extio/extiof1400/

Jetzt wäre es natürlich noch sehr praktisch für mich zum wissen ob ich aber vielleicht doch lieber eine 2. Grafikkarte einbauen soll um die Performance zu erhöhen (weiß ja nicht ob so adapter etc die performance einschränken können - jemand erfahrung damit gemacht? ).

Ich habe eine 'nvidia geforce GTX 280' in meinem Rechner derzeit eingebaut.

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen  dankeschön 


LG


----------



## timestamp (29. Juni 2010)

Hi

ich kenn mich da jetzt zwar nicht so dolle mit aus, aber ein Kollege von mir hat schon mit 2 Bildschirmen (und da nur auf einem gespielt) FPS Probleme während des Spiels bekommen. Bei 4 Bildschirmen tippe ich mal so auf etwa 2-5 FPS


----------



## JanHoltmann (2. Juli 2010)

Moin,

also wenn du dir z.B. mal den Produkttext des Matrox-Adapters durchliest steht da sowas wie " Auflösung 3840x1024*". (Der Tripple-Digital, also mit DVI statt VGA anschlüssen hat sogar 3x 1680x1050px!)
Der Adapter gaukelt dem Rechner vor, ein großer Bildschirm zu sein, aber deine Grafikkarte muss natürlich auch entsprechend Leistungsstark sein, um diese giganische Auflösung zu verarbeiten.
Unter einem 2-Fach SLI (oder crossfire) läuft da also vermutlich nichts!

Die andere Frage ist ob das Spiel das unterstützt, denn wenn du 3840x1024 px als Auflösung einstellst, wird dein Bild ganz schön in die Breite gezogen
Ich würde zu dem Thema einfach mal hier schauen: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/ da solltest du die passenden Information finden.
Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du sie natürlich auch hier stellen, aber da findest du sicher fachkundige Leute und Anleitungen.

p.s.: Ich hab auch zwei Monitore an meiner GTX260, Spiele aber auch nur an einem (dafür aber ohne Probleme)


----------

